# Where do I sell my Silver?



## agpodt77339 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have been buying some sterling jewelry, but am not sure where I should sell it. I have read that many people on this forum have been happy with Midwest Refineries for selling their gold, but what about silver? Do they overall have the best deal/ are the most honest for silver? Do they really have no fees besides the 11% or whatever they charge? What other refiners do some people use?

For people that have used midwest: Do the items have to be marked? Do you have to take out stones (if not, do you get them back after?). 

Thanks


----------



## Noxx (Jan 21, 2008)

Sell it to me 

How many grams do you have ?

Thanks


----------



## mwren (Jan 22, 2008)

I would also be interested in your silver. :lol: 

I would recommend that whatever route you decide on you should remove any and all stones that you want to keep. Most refining processes will damage, destroy or alter your stones.


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Jan 22, 2008)

I will buy what NOXX doesnt want!

Glynn


----------



## agpodt77339 (Jan 22, 2008)

How much do you need, and how much would you pay? I probably have about 500+ grams extra, and will be getting more. I'd rather sell it here then to a refiner so you guys can use it for inquarting or whatever you need it for.

Chris


----------



## Noxx (Jan 22, 2008)

PM sent !


----------



## ThePierCer (Mar 8, 2008)

I would also be interested in buying some. PM me with the price and amount your willing to sell. Thanks.


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Mar 8, 2008)

I said I would take whatever NOXX didnt want and havent heard peep!

Glynn


----------



## jamthe3 (Mar 8, 2008)

I read on a post yesterday one in Albuquerque

www.academycorp.com

Sorry, don't know how to put a link; but, that's the webpage and it looked fairly nice.


----------



## Lou (Mar 8, 2008)

Anyone want about 20 ounces troy of 99,99 fine silver?

Take it as metal, or as nitrate, or as carbonate, or as oxide. Take your pick.

I'm thinking of selling it.

Lou


----------



## istari9 (Mar 8, 2008)

I would be interested in buying silver as well! Please let me know what and how much you want for it.
Thanks 

Ray


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 17, 2008)

hi, newbie here, have been lurking for awhile, I am from ontario, canada and have been looking for a silver refining company without much luck. I have apprx 105 toz of silver (ie .925 x weight) but the only place I could find only does 1000 + oz. does anyone know of a refinery in canada? I have----------29 franklin mint .925 1000 grain bars (55.88 oz)
14-10$ 76 olympic coins (20.24 oz) 
14-5 $ 76 olmpic coins (10.12)
3 rolls 1967 centennial quarters (18 oz)
10 silver slabs (.8 pure) 8oz- have assay
I do have a college chemistry background (would have to get the books out lol-been awhile) Is it better to refine yourself or just send to a company? thanks


----------



## peter i (Mar 17, 2008)

Most of it may sell for *more* than the silver value (But I don't trade on E-bay, so I may be wrong about it)


----------



## Noxx (Mar 17, 2008)

Rafriki,
Why would you want to refine all that silver ? 
Is it for the money or for getting pure silver bars ?

If you want the money, you better sell it off eBay.

If you want to make your own pure silver bars, then I can help you.
BTW, I'm in Quebec.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, this is stuff I have picked up over the last few years. The dealers I've talked to in ontario consider anything but .999 recognized bars to be scrap silver and pay 38 cents a gram (ie- 1 franklin mint bar is worth $ 24.60 to them( 1000grains x .0648 grams x .38) while the actual amount of silver in the bar is worth 39.50 (1000 grains divided by 480 x .925xspot price) used 20.50 as spot to make things simple. To me this is unacceptable so was looking to avoid the middle man (ie dealer) and go directly to the mint and receive bars back as payment. On the other hand the dealer I use buys my bars at spot price so I sell my recognized bars to him when our dollar is strong and the price is right. I have only sold 25 oz in the last 2 years still have about 125 oz in the safe mostly 5oz bars. The olympic coins are considered scrap as they have no Numismatic value (to the dealer not myself) which is a shame because they are nice coins. Anyways, was looking to somehow turn my "scrap silver" into bars at a reasonable cost because bars are easier to dispose of, if and when it become neccessary. Any help at all is much appreciated, thanks


----------

